# New Digital HabiStats free in competition.



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Not available until early 2013, be the first to receive one of the brand new HabiStat Digital Thermostats
Simply visit the new HabiStat Facebook page and share and like the post on the new Digital Thermostats to be entered into a draw. If you also like the main page you will receive updates on all the new products and posts as they occur!
Be quick because this draw ends in a weeks time and 10 lucky people will receive one of these brand new units before their official launch.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45431731.95615.360268200725259&type=1&theater


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

peterf said:


> Not available until early 2013, be the first to receive one of the brand new HabiStat Digital Thermostats
> Simply visit the new HabiStat Facebook page and share and like the post on the new Digital Thermostats to be entered into a draw. If you also like the main page you will receive updates on all the new products and posts as they occur!
> Be quick because this draw ends in a weeks time and 10 lucky people will receive one of these brand new units before their official launch.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45431731.95615.360268200725259&type=1&theater


Liked, Shared and Commented!

SO are the new digital stats dimming, pulse or on/off? Im guessing digital means on/off?


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

REPTILE THERMO CONTROLER 2 THERMOSTAT CONTROL TMT-D100 PRO TERRARIUM TIMER TX3

Not so new but an apparent copy of someone elses.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

mooshu said:


> Liked, Shared and Commented!
> SO are the new digital stats dimming, pulse or on/off? Im guessing digital means on/off?


Two on off devices and one Dimming device.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Synergy said:


> Not so new but an apparent copy of someone elses.


Thanks for your kind comments but they dont look the same to me.
And they are on/ off devices and one of the 3 Habistats is a full Dimming Thermostat.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

peterf said:


> Thanks for your kind comments but they dont look the same to me.
> And they are on/ off devices and one of the 3 Habistats is a full Dimming Thermostat.


They have the same housing etc

Clearly you've re-branded them and re-programmed the software they run on

Be thought of ALOT more as a company if you admitted you bought them in to re-brand them rather than claiming the work as your own

And apparently the % of power you show on your stats is REVOLUTIONARY ... Well no as the iSTAT has had that running on theres for around 6mth


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Synergy said:


> They have the same housing etc
> Clearly you've re-branded them and re-programmed the software they run on
> Be thought of ALOT more as a company if you admitted you ought them in to re-brand them rather than claiming the work as your own
> And apparently the % of power you show on your stats is REVOLUTIONARY ... Well no as the iSTAT has had that running on theres for around 6mth


As usual these forums bring out the best in people!
I wont go into detail but there is such a thing as a generic box. Tooling is hugely expensive and boxes are often shared.
These have been evolving for nearly 18 Months and, should I have chosen to make the power meter public then I could have done. Many people have seen these units sitting in my office through this time.
I guess you wont be registering in the competition for a free one?


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

peterf said:


> Not available until early 2013, be the first to receive one of the brand new HabiStat Digital Thermostats
> Simply visit the new HabiStat Facebook page and share and like the post on the new Digital Thermostats to be entered into a draw. If you also like the main page you will receive updates on all the new products and posts as they occur!
> Be quick because this draw ends in a weeks time and 10 lucky people will receive one of these brand new units before their official launch.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45431731.95615.360268200725259&type=1&theater


Done and Done:notworthy:


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

peterf said:


> As usual these forums bring out the best in people!
> I wont go into detail but there is such a thing as a generic box. Tooling is hugely expensive and boxes are often shared.
> These have been evolving for nearly 18 Months and, should I have chosen to make the power meter public then I could have done. Many people have seen these units sitting in my office through this time.
> I guess you wont be registering in the competition for a free one?


if its been in your office for the past 18month.

why hasnt it been publically known.

why its taken sooooo long

and why is it still not out?

oh and its the EXACT same one as whitepythons failed attempt.


----------



## exorep accessories (Oct 6, 2012)

*Case*

Just Because there cases is the same as another doesnt make it the same thermostat, look at many things out the i.e laptops they all look the same are they all the same i think not as for istat holding the % already ok they do but the last i see istat had limited stock are they still making the istat thermostat ??

and istats case is not there own as they buy the cases in so when some sees the istat case must it have been made by istat ?? also before istat (barry) started making thermostats istat is actually a brand used in the health profession ???


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

exorep accessories said:


> Just Because there cases is the same as another doesnt make it the same thermostat, look at many things out the i.e laptops they all look the same are they all the same i think not as for istat holding the % already ok they do but the last i see istat had limited stock are they still making the istat thermostat ??
> 
> and istats case is not there own as they buy the cases in so when some sees the istat case must it have been made by istat ?? also before istat (barry) started making thermostats istat is actually a brand used in the health profession ???


The " NAME " of a company makes no difference to a product loads of companys share the same name

iSTAT may share the name with other companys but its product is 1000% different.

And yes people are aware that housings have to be bought in from a different source but its in question to see if these stats are a re-design or a re-brand of an existing product that was a FLOP and dangerous.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

did someone tinkle on your cornflakes this morning??

you seem to be getting a bit angered about a new thermostat...!!!

I dont think habistat have to be accountable to anyone over a new product launch, and i doubt they are about to risk a 30 year reputation on an inferior product. who cares if its made in house or a rebrand as long as it works and is reliable.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Synergy said:


> REPTILE THERMO CONTROLER 2 THERMOSTAT CONTROL TMT-D100 PRO TERRARIUM TIMER TX3
> 
> Not so new but an apparent copy of someone elses.


seems a very petty arguement to state!!

i assume you sit on the floor at home staring at four walls then :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Liked and shared in the hopes of getting a free one to try out. I'll just hope Santa is on my side and gets me a late gift to try out lol


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish it would just get released so I can see it and compare it with all the digi stats out,so I can decide who,s I'm replacing all mine with


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Done (well my Mrs did it as I don't do Facebook) lets hope she gets it as I am after choosing new stats for the vivs I am kitting out 

Peter when is the website going to be up and running again?


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

I always assumed habitat just buy other (chinese) companies products branded as habistat? 

E.g. habistat heat mat is the exact same product as a pro-rep heat mat, just with a habistat sticker instead of a pro-rep sticker and 10% added to the price. 

There isnt anything wrong with that though, most companies outsource production these days!


On a different note, is there a way to enter for non facebook members? 

People seem to assume everyone is on there now, what do i do as a habistat customer that doesnt have facebook?


e2a: just read there isnt a pulse version, my question isnt relevant in that case, im no longer interested which is a shame because they look very nice.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

HabiStat heat mats have been made at our Scottish factory for many, many Years.
HabiStat also make the Pro Rep heat mats for them!
Why do you specifically need a pulse when a dimmer will do the same job?
Ps. It's dead easy to register on Facebook- please do and enter our competition!
Best regards
Pete


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

When is this drawn peter?


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

peterf said:


> HabiStat heat mats have been made at our Scottish factory for many, many Years.
> HabiStat also make the Pro Rep heat mats for them!
> Why do you specifically need a pulse when a dimmer will do the same job?
> Ps. It's dead easy to register on Facebook- please do and enter our competition!
> ...


I was told that pulse prop thermostats were better for non light emitting things like reptile radiators and things like that. Silly me but I never questoned why, a dimmer stat would be just as good wouldnt it?


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

peterf said:


> HabiStat heat mats have been made at our Scottish factory for many, many Years.
> HabiStat also make the Pro Rep heat mats for them!
> Why do you specifically need a pulse when a dimmer will do the same job?
> Ps. It's dead easy to register on Facebook- please do and enter our competition!
> ...


It seems really silly to post on a public forum that you supply your rival who sells them 10% cheaper than you do. does the habistat sticker make yours worth 10% extra somehow? Why not start your own "budget" brand and cut out the middle man instead? why not supply habistat heat mats at the same price as pro rep? :?

Believe it or not, as i said in the pm i sent, i am actually quietly confident in my ability to successfully navigate the facebook signup process, but i choose not to. i will remember your quite offensive reply and that habistat values random facebook members more than its own customer next time im shopping for kit. Thank you.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Peter

any chance of a link thats not on facebook, some people like myself are not on Facebook and I would love to have a gander at the new habistat. 

Cheers


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Desert Ghost said:


> It seems really silly to post on a public forum that you supply your rival who sells them 10% cheaper than you do. does the habistat sticker make yours worth 10% extra somehow? Why not start your own "budget" brand and cut out the middle man instead? why not supply habistat heat mats at the same price as pro rep? :?
> 
> Believe it or not, as i said in the pm i sent, i am actually quietly confident in my ability to successfully navigate the facebook signup process, but i choose not to. i will remember your quite offensive reply and that habistat values random facebook members more than its own customer next time im shopping for kit. Thank you.


Just to point out retailers set their prices not the manufacturers or wholesalers or Brands, If habistat mats are 10% more than Pro rep Mats its because the retailer has chose to set the prices that way nothing more to it. 

If a manufacturer were to introduce a budget brand and sell direct to the public you would find they would get dropped like a hot brick by the many retailers that have previously supported and distributed their products as thats the way the world turns.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Peter
> 
> any chance of a link thats not on facebook, some people like myself are not on Facebook and I would love to have a gander at the new habistat.
> 
> Cheers



Or people who do have Facebook..

I'd love a bash at winning one but I HATE seeing like and share competitions appearing on my news feed. So I can't enter on principle. Plus only about 10% of my Facebook friends know I have reptiles as pets and my Facebook is a reptile free zone.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah id like to enter too not through facebook if possible


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

peterf said:


> Not available until early 2013, be the first to receive one of the brand new HabiStat Digital Thermostats
> Simply visit the new HabiStat Facebook page and share and like the post on the new Digital Thermostats to be entered into a draw. If you also like the main page you will receive updates on all the new products and posts as they occur!
> Be quick because this draw ends in a weeks time and 10 lucky people will receive one of these brand new units before their official launch.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45431731.95615.360268200725259&type=1&theater


 
Hi peterf,

This looks like a really cool product. Any information how accurately they measure? I can see measurement is displayed down to 0.1c, just wanted to see what the accuracy is... As I know that what the display says doesn't necessarily mean the same thing as accuracy...

Many thanks
Jon


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Desert Ghost said:


> It seems really silly to post on a public forum that you supply your rival who sells them 10% cheaper than you do. does the habistat sticker make yours worth 10% extra somehow? Why not start your own "budget" brand and cut out the middle man instead? why not supply habistat heat mats at the same price as pro rep? :?
> Believe it or not, as i said in the pm i sent, i am actually quietly confident in my ability to successfully navigate the facebook signup process, but i choose not to. i will remember your quite offensive reply and that habistat values random facebook members more than its own customer next time im shopping for kit. Thank you.


I have replied to a PM from Desert Ghost and Neil has responded appropriately about the mats but I am upset that you seem so angered that I did a competition on Facebook.
This is the first time we have chosen to do this and it seemed a good idea. The people who have shared our page are not random people but largely Habistat users as many are stating.
I certainly didn't mean to be offensive in my reply.
I am beginning to think that posting anything on RFUK is problematic. No matter what is said it seems someone will always have cause to criticise or complain and it is not my intention to cause offense to anyone.
We were going to post a competition on RFUK specific to cater to non Facebook Habistat users but now I am unsure if this is a wise move.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

swede said:


> Hi peterf,
> This looks like a really cool product. Any information how accurately they measure? I can see measurement is displayed down to 0.1c, just wanted to see what the accuracy is... As I know that what the display says doesn't necessarily mean the same thing as accuracy...
> Many thanks
> Jon


Hi Jon,
I will be posting some datalogging information on their accuracy later for your information.
The On/ Off thermostats hysteresis is adjustable so can be altered but the dimmer is proving over the last Year to be exceptionally accurate!


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

peterf said:


> I certainly didn't mean to be offensive in my reply.
> I am beginning to think that posting anything on RFUK is problematic. No matter what is said it seems someone will always have cause to criticise or complain and it is not my intention to cause offense to anyone.
> We were going to post a competition on RFUK specific to cater to non Facebook Habistat users but now I am unsure if this is a wise move.


The reply came across as quite patronising to me, i will accept that you didnt meant to cause any offense.

it might be a crazy idea but perhaps you should just open the competition up to all of your customers. 

e.g. Heres is our latest competition, Just click like to enter, if you dont like facebook, drop me an email @ blahblahblah to enter.

simples!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he's done it here -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/923435-2-new-habistat-digital-stat.html


----------

